# Anybody in SoCal that can lend a hand today?!



## Grizz Archer (Apr 3, 2009)

I am finishing a $100k+ Jeep JK for SEMA. Still have some minor body trimming, a RIPP supercharger and other miscellaneous things. Time is tight and could use a hand.

Email me directly at [email protected] if you got some free time and want to get your hands in on this beast...


----------



## bkjay (Jul 7, 2009)

I wish I could help. Good luck on the build.


----------



## Grizz Archer (Apr 3, 2009)

Thanx top everybody that replied and to Paul that came and helped me for awhile. Appreciated it!


----------



## bkjay (Jul 7, 2009)

Thats great you got some help, can we see some pics when you get a change I know you are a busy guy.


----------



## Grizz Archer (Apr 3, 2009)

bkjay said:


> Thats great you got some help, can we see some pics when you get a change I know you are a busy guy.


I'll post pics soon. I actually finished installing the supercharger, so it is all down hill from here. Last week to finish this beast...


----------



## trojan fan (Nov 4, 2007)

What booth are you going to at?

I'am going to the show


----------



## emrliquidlife (Jan 19, 2008)

Hey, do you still need help? I am self employed and could lend a hand Wed. and or Thursday. 

Ed


----------



## Grizz Archer (Apr 3, 2009)

trojan fan said:


> What booth are you going to at?
> 
> I'am going to the show


Wow, what a weekend. I conquered installing my first supercharger. Freaking awesome! Anyway, it will be upstairs in the South Hall in the BDS Suspension booth which is right in the middle of the hall against the north wall. I am not working in the booth, just giving them my baby while I go shake hands and thank all 50+ sponsors in person. We will be inhaling insane amounts of beer at the Hoffbrau House Tuesday night, if you are a beer drinker...


----------



## Grizz Archer (Apr 3, 2009)

emrliquidlife said:


> Hey, do you still need help? I am self employed and could lend a hand Wed. and or Thursday.
> 
> Ed


Wednesday is my last day and I have a dentist appointment in the afternoon. Thursday and Friday I am off for final touches before detailing. I have an interior rollcage at the powder coating place now, and other than that, just small stuff. Depends on how much little stuff I can get done tonight and tomorrow night. Hit me back and I will see if I still need some help. If you are local, you can swing by for a beer anyway...


----------



## roxj01 (Nov 22, 2009)

damn Grizz i wish i would have seen this sooner........... i would love to have helped out on your build. can you post pics and specs on your jk now that sema is over? i actually just picked up a 2012 unlimited rubicon about 6 weeks a go.


----------



## tonesmith (Sep 8, 2011)

Where in socal?


----------



## Grizz Archer (Apr 3, 2009)

roxj01 said:


> damn Grizz i wish i would have seen this sooner........... i would love to have helped out on your build. can you post pics and specs on your jk now that sema is over? i actually just picked up a 2012 unlimited rubicon about 6 weeks a go.


The audio (of all things) was thrown together at the last minute. Nothing special since 3 amps are mounted under the seats. Quicky mounts for the Pro Audio Bullet Tweeter on the dash, 6.5" Pro Audio Midbass in the oem front dash pods with Scan Speak a-periodic discs, seven Art SQ 8" subs and my MS-8. Here is a look at the jeep, but I am going to redo the system the way I really want it. My goal is to have a SQ system that can still pound, but using all Pro Audio speakers and fullrange class d amps. Never done this before, so it should be interesting...


----------



## Grizz Archer (Apr 3, 2009)

tonesmith said:


> Where in socal?


40 minutes from you in Huntington Beach. Damn, could have used ya!


----------



## roxj01 (Nov 22, 2009)

Grizz Archer said:


> The audio (of all things) was thrown together at the last minute. Nothing special since 3 amps are mounted under the seats. Quicky mounts for the Pro Audio Bullet Tweeter on the dash, 6.5" Pro Audio Midbass in the oem front dash pods with Scan Speak a-periodic discs, seven Art SQ 8" subs and my MS-8. Here is a look at the jeep, but I am going to redo the system the way I really want it. My goal is to have a SQ system that can still pound, but using all Pro Audio speakers and fullrange class d amps. Never done this before, so it should be interesting...


wheres the jeep?


----------



## BuickGN (May 29, 2009)

I saw this and thought I have the entire day free and then I saw the date. Pictures of the finished Jeep would be nice.


----------



## Grizz Archer (Apr 3, 2009)

roxj01 said:


> wheres the jeep?


Here are a couple of pics, but like I said, it was a quicky install, so I think I have decided on a new final install idea that I will post when I am done...


----------



## Grizz Archer (Apr 3, 2009)

Oops, forgot the pics from SEMA...


----------



## Grizz Archer (Apr 3, 2009)

Grizz Archer said:


> Oops, forgot the pics from SEMA...


Crap, I do not see the pics. I got them to attach in another thread. Let me try again... If they are not attached, I will try again later...


----------



## Grizz Archer (Apr 3, 2009)

I hate being retarded - slows me down... lol


----------



## Salami (Oct 10, 2007)

Give us a link. We can get the pictures to work here for you.


----------

